
Ask HN: Fang or Unicorn Startup - aaajajhzz
Provided you&#x27;ll get an offer from both.<p>Which one would you choose?
======
sharemywin
it would depend on the offers and the startup

~~~
aaajajhzz
Yes I agree. Assuming that startup is promising and profitable and the offer
is lower in the startup (10/20%)

